# Newbie Question Re: Sewer Hose



## LarryA (Nov 16, 2001)

Common Sense would tell you not to clean your sewer hose with the water line at a campground. Can some of you tell me how do you clean that hose once you disconnect from sewer line?


----------



## Vern M (Nov 16, 2001)

Newbie Question Re: Sewer Hose

When you disconnect at the camp site, having emptied the black water tank in the sewer connection (if there is one), run the gray water after the black and it will serve to flush it out.

At a dump station, empty black first, then gray, then, if you feel the need, before pulling up the hose from the sewer opening, use the available water faucet (usually on a tall, spring based pipe, generally red in color), and swish some of that water into the hose, let it drain, then stuff it back in the bumper or where ever it rides (Wal-Mart plastic bag?). 

That's all there is to it.

Vern M.
The Little House on the Highway (tm)
www.runningriver.com/modeland/littlehouse.htm


----------

